# Built another homemade cat condo!



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

I finished this cat condo today for my guys.  I'm the person who built the big cat castle a few months ago too. These plus our armarkat trees and we have a full blown cat forest going on at our place, lol. I wanted to get some practice trying out this one and am going to make a few different towers and scratchers to try and sell locally. I have so much fun making them!

And here's the big scratcher I built for them too, Max enjoys perching on it in a catnip enduced stupor. (The small one in the background was store bought and pretty beat up, and the post wasn't even centered! I thought yeah I can make a Herculean scratcher instead of that little thing, heehee.)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job! I wish I had skills like that.

Yeah that one in the back is undersized. Many cats like to stretch to full length when they scratch.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Awesome cat tree!:thumbup::thumbup:
How long did it take you to make it?
Sharon


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

really nice work! and i love the eyes and mouth on the cat condo. great touch. you can't help but smile when you see that!


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

NebraskaCat said:


> Good job! I wish I had skills like that.
> 
> Yeah that one in the back is undersized. Many cats like to stretch to full length when they scratch.


Thanks! Yeah too short of a scratching area plus the cats were always knocking that puny thing over.



10cats2dogs said:


> WOW! Awesome cat tree!:thumbup::thumbup:
> How long did it take you to make it?
> Sharon


Thanks Sharon! Only 4 days (partial days of 2 or 3 hours a piece.) This went much faster than the castle because I actually knew what I was doing this time haha. Day one I cut the plywood into the pieces I needed and built the condo box, another day was screwing everything together/adding a bracket to the right side/cutting Sonotube, another day carpetting, last day sisal and the finishing touches on the carpetting. It got much easier going from having to google how to do each step for the first tower to now just being able to jump in and do it.



maggie23 said:


> really nice work! and i love the eyes and mouth on the cat condo. great touch. you can't help but smile when you see that!


Thanks, I love having something a little unique in there.  Will have to get a good shot of one of the cats in the top bed, should be very funny with that face looking at the cat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Another great-looking tree - that little face made me laugh. It just looks so happy to be a hideout on a cat tree, lol!

So...it seems the day job may be endangered after all. Now when you say to sell locally, would your locale be anywhere near mine?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I WANT!!!! How adorable is that!?! Great job! You could sell these!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, terrific job. You could definitely sell those if you wanted to.


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

spirite said:


> Another great-looking tree - that little face made me laugh. It just looks so happy to be a hideout on a cat tree, lol!
> 
> So...it seems the day job may be endangered after all. Now when you say to sell locally, would your locale be anywhere near mine?


LOL it is a happy little face - wahoo I'm a cat tree!  Haha we are in Northern Ohio. I guess some people do ship these but I have no idea how they're doing it for a reasonable cost. I'm going to try a local farmers/flea market, I can just bring a bunch there.



Marcia said:


> I WANT!!!! How adorable is that!?! Great job! You could sell these!


Thank you! I'm certainly going to try, working on some now, Spring of 2016 will be the year of the cat tree lol.



Greenport ferals said:


> Yes, terrific job. You could definitely sell those if you wanted to.


Thank you very much!



Evita said:


> Very, very cool!
> I made these for my guys:
> 
> 
> ...





Evita said:


> And here's our scratch post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are beautiful!! I love the hammocks.


----------

